# Full trouser lining--why/why not?



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey, folks. I know that some trousers are offered with full (all the way to the hem) lining. What are the benefits/disadvantages of this? Any?


----------



## caligula455 (Jun 3, 2009)

it's not really needed past the knee. also adds expense to the manufacturing.


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

An advantage could be comfort, esp in tweed or heavy woolen trousers. Disadvantage is the heat and extra expense, maybe more difficult to iron.


----------



## Sufferable Fob (Aug 26, 2009)

I only worry about it if the fabric is scratchy.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

Advantage - comfort for tweed. I have real problems with standard wools (including supers) but have never needed lining past the knee.

Disadvantages - heat (it really makes a difference) and the fact that the lining must be left loose so that you can pull it out to press the trouser. Otherwise your trousers have 2 creases.


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

Simon Myerson said:


> Advantage - comfort for tweed. I have real problems with standard wools (including supers) but have never needed lining past the knee.
> 
> Disadvantages - heat (it really makes a difference) and the fact that the lining must be left loose so that you can pull it out to press the trouser. Otherwise your trousers have 2 creases.


Yes sir, the creasing caused by lining is an issue. I don't iron my trousers often, but sometimes have to give the crease a polish up. The lining can drive me mad!


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

in summer, the extra layer blocks the escape of body heat. making a tropical suit warm.
in winter, the lining fabric does not a insulate. it also feels cold against the skin.


----------



## Dressing Sharp D (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the full lining. I actually had it removed from a suit that I had the full lining in. To try to explain it - have you ever pulled a pair of athletic pants or sweat pants out of the dryer and they kind of had that static cling to your leg? That's how it felt with me. The only time I would ever want a full lining in the trousers is if the suit was a really thick/scratchy wool. Besides that, I say go without.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

a tailor said:


> in winter, the lining fabric does not insulate. it also feels cold against the skin.


I've read this before and it seems to make sense, but one should be wearing thermal underwear in winter. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

I recently removed all of the lining from a pair of grey flannel trousers, they were tight at the thighs because of the synthetic lining that didn't have any give. Most uncomfortable, I would only consider it for tweed.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

The benefit of a full lining with anything but the roughest tweed is that it lets the wearer he is a total wuss. It works like this:

Wearer: "I'm feeling sort of feeble and oversensitive... I wonder if I might be a wuss? Hold on, I'll check... pants fully lined so that no wool touches my delicate shins... yep, I'm a wuss. Well, that's settled."


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Let us know how you really feel! Don't hold back anything, CuffDaddy.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I have a few patients with eczema, psoriasis or wool sensitivity that benefit from a full lining--otherwise there seems little benefit.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Let us know how you really feel! Don't hold back anything, CuffDaddy.


LOL, I'm mostly joking, of course. I just don't percieve the need, and certainly don't understand why one would accept the negatives.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

ahem,of course.
now dont be ashamed we are all human. 
rest assured, we are all here for you in your time of need. 
be brave, smile and we will all smile at you. woops, i mean with you.


----------



## MF177 (Jun 10, 2009)

Jovan said:


> I've read this before and it seems to make sense, but one should be wearing thermal underwear in winter. :icon_smile_big:


i disagree. when in a suit i'm in an office exceot on the commute. and most offices hit 75 degrees plus that ive ever worked in. who the hell needs thermal underwear when its that hot inside. Even 70 F is too hot.

and for all those who say its wasteful etc--i agree it is, but also its not always easy to achieve consistent temperature across an office. pluys many buildings built in the 70's had sealed windows. its not always easy to fix these problems--but of course i would never rent space in a building with sealed windows.

Example: my company's office runs hot in winter because specifically the girls who work there (and i literally mean college age girls) are always cold.

But, worse--my office and one other office face south and on any sunny day in winter we absolutely bake. (summer also, but separate issue) 
i wear the lighest pants/dress shirt possible and try to wear the heaviest winter coat on the way to the office.


----------



## richardUK (Nov 29, 2009)

cdavant said:


> I have a few patients with eczema, psoriasis or wool sensitivity that benefit from a full lining--otherwise there seems little benefit.


i have some mild eczema on my shin, & dont have anything thats fully lined
trousers dont usually come into that close contact with the legs past the knees


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

MF177 said:


> i wear the lighest pants/dress shirt possible and try to wear the heaviest winter coat on the way to the office.


At least you don't wear a linen suit in winter like someone I know in Canada... he claims that all you need is a long coat.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

The most I would go is full to knee. Reasons would either be that the trousers are tweed thus needing a lining to stop it rubbing uncomfortably or that they are very lightweigth or fine weave thus needing a lining to avoid them wearing out too soon.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I've read this before and it seems to make sense, but one should be wearing thermal underwear in winter. :icon_smile_big:


Do a lot of people in Florida wear thermal underwear?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Here in Maine, which can be very very cold, some of us do wear thermals. We are in the minority tho; the majority, even here, is dumb about this. Further, a tiny minority of the minority, among which would be me, wear them year-round. The benefits to this are many-fold. The negatives are none. If there were negatives, we wouldn't do it. We are not stupid.​


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> The negatives are none.​


It's the safest form of birth control.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes. There is that.​


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a pair of white, tropical weight Brioni trousers which are fully lined (I wasn't aware of it at the time I bought them). I would assume that this is because the main fabric of the trousers would be somewhat translucent otherwise. I've never noticed them being particularly warm or otherwise uncomfortable.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> Do a lot of people in Florida wear thermal underwear?


Contrary to popular belief, Florida is not a year-round Elvis Presley movie where we all play beach volleyball...


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

True. NASCAR and Tebow have their time, too. ;P


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

boatshoe said:


> It's the safest form of birth control.


Maybe for the young. Nudity is even better for the middle aged.


----------



## MF177 (Jun 10, 2009)

Jovan said:


> At least you don't wear a linen suit in winter like someone I know in Canada... he claims that all you need is a long coat.


i like that guy!

when i was younger (and 10 pounds leaner to refute those who say a few extra pounds make you warmer)..i was in short sleeves with no jacket down to about 50 degrees Farenheit.

i no longer run quite as warm despite the extra 10 lb, presumably because my metabolism has dropped off slightly--but i still tend to be warm


----------

